# TOTB XI (July 2012)



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

As A few of you will know, I run the following event.


























http://www.totb.co.uk/cms/

Location: Elvington Airfield, Near York

Any DW members wanting to attend or display their vehicle at the event, please let me know as I will sort out discounted tickets e.t.c ​
Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome day out!! ill be there with a fair few others Dave


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Gosh is it still going?

I remember the days I used to run that with Chris Mann....lots of hard work over the weekend for sure!


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great weekend event, think I'll be making a trip if the gtr is ready!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

TOTB is held at Elvington Aerodrome...

Elvington Aerodrome is situated next door to the prestigious Yorkshire Air Museum, located just outside the city of York.

Address:
Elvington Aerodrome, Halifax Way, Elvington, York, YO41 4AU

Ten of the Best (TOTB), is a performance road car event run by Straightliners Ltd, aimed at finding the best all round car and drivers in Europe. Handling, top speed and a 1/4m drag strip are used to determine the best of the best, Ten Of The Best! 
All cars that compete in our main road competition class are road legal, taxed, tested and insured. There is also a new "pro-drag class" for the ultimate drag specific cars. Many of the cars that compete at TOTB are modified, some to the extreme. Many of the entrants have built and modified their own vehicles, while others represent the cream of the crop from the Tuners and Garages that specialise in the types of cars entered to compete.

TOTB Main Website - http://www.totb.co.uk/cms/

TOTB Promo Video (Hosted on YouTube) - 




TOTB Facebook Group - http://www.facebook.com/groups/tenofthebest/

The Facebook group is well worth a visit.

Any questions you may have either ask on our facebook group or email me direct - [email protected]

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Only 16 Days left

TOTB X1 28th-29th July Elvington Airfield, Near York

We are still taking entries and trade stand bookings for this event

http://www.totb.co.uk/cms/

Autoglym, Autosmart & Maxolen all have trade stands at this event.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill be there as always, good to see the person who runs it on here, a few mates are running.  cant wait


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Ill be there as always, good to see the person who runs it on here, a few mates are running.  cant wait


Maxolen are running a Show N Shine at this years event.

Do you fancy entering your vehicle


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DPN said:


> Maxolen are running a Show N Shine at this years event.
> 
> Do you fancy entering your vehicle


Ooooooo, not sure if I'm taking mine yet, how do i enter?

Also, can you get camping tickets on the gate?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Ooooooo, not sure if I'm taking mine yet, how do i enter?
> 
> Also, can you get camping tickets on the gate?


Camping tickets can be purchased on the gate 

Are you on Facebook

Regards 
Dave


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Got myself all excited reading it all without looking at where it actually was, 9 hour round trip for me so I think I'll have to give it a miss!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bildo said:


> Got myself all excited reading it all without looking at where it actually was, 9 hour round trip for me so I think I'll have to give it a miss!


Camp then you get 4.5 each day haha


----------

